# Joining cages?



## Charlie9 (Jul 25, 2021)

When we got a Syrian Hamster 2 weeks ago, a friend donated us their Habitrail Ovo and Twist cage as they no longer needed it. I now realise that it is far too small for our hamster, so I am looking for a new cage. However, he seems to enjoy the tunnels that he currently has, so would it be possible to buy another cage and make a connection to the current cage so he can still play in the old one as well. Or would it be better to just get rid of the current one? Has any one tried joining a Habitrail cage to another brand of cage?


----------



## MysticLuna (Jul 31, 2021)

Can you take the tunnels off of Habitrail and use them separately? If you can, you could maybe put them inside his new cage.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Charlie9 said:


> When we got a Syrian Hamster 2 weeks ago, a friend donated us their Habitrail Ovo and Twist cage as they no longer needed it. I now realise that it is far too small for our hamster, so I am looking for a new cage. However, he seems to enjoy the tunnels that he currently has, so would it be possible to buy another cage and make a connection to the current cage so he can still play in the old one as well. Or would it be better to just get rid of the current one? Has any one tried joining a Habitrail cage to another brand of cage?


It's possible yes.

If you can get a plastic fish tank / cage or something like that, cut a hole(s) in the plastic side so you can fit the tunnel end connector in the hole so its snug and won't come out, you can then connect that cage to something bigger.

(hope that makes sense, my Dad did this for gerbils when I was little)


----------

